# AquaStar led



## whitedog59 (Sep 4, 2011)

Got some AquaStar led lights for sale in the classified section, thanks


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

interested.can not find them in the section.how much.details please.thanks.


----------



## whitedog59 (Sep 4, 2011)

specktackler57 said:


> interested.can not find them in the section.how much.details please.thanks.


 I have 2 192 led AquaStar lights. Have the white and green lenses. Bucket tested only, decided to go with generator and halogen lights. $110.00 shipped to you.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

great price since they are 69.00 each regular


----------

